# Grass growing through raised bed



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

When I installed my raised bed, I took my weed-eater and scalped the ground down to the dirt. I installed my timbers and piled in my 10" or so of garden soil. I assumed the grass would die.

It didn't.

Every day I have to go through and pull about 20 or 30 little sprigs that have grown all the way through the garden soil from the bottom.

Is there any product I can put down that will halt the grass but not hurt my 'maters, cucumbers, and squash? I don't care about organic, I need to kill some St. Augustine.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I hate to tell you, but "No". 

There are no short cuts... in life or gardening. Preparation is the key to success in anything, hence the saying about building on a poor foundation.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

+1 to W.R. You might try some round-up but it will still be a slow process...not too late to start again.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

or you could just rent a small tiller and till it up, that will kill it


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

i'll just pull the grass every couple of days. it's therapeudic anyway


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

In the fall, dig up the beds and lay down landscaping fabric underneath the garden soil.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

huachinango said:


> i'll just pull the grass every couple of days. it's therapeudic anyway


 And you may try mulching it real good. Use your grass clippings, or just buy some mulch.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

the mulch will help alot but your probably gonna have to lay it on thick.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

I laid down newspaper on mine before putting in good soil when I first started my raised garden, and it did the trick without buying the fabric. Plus its biodegradable.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

Ditto to BradP, I put down several layers of old newspapers and then put 3-4 inches of old bananna/canna leaves that I had available then put 8-10 inches of garden soil inside the timbers. Works good for me, but also be carefull not to mow around them without a bag or mulching mower. The flying grass will reroot in the garden.


----------

